# What plant, and what's on the "sticks"?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If this works - this plant is in my boss's office. He doesn't know what it is, it likes to be misted a lot. He is wondering what is growing on the "sticks" that are growing out the top, they have little balls on the sticks. I sort of thought it was either seeds or flower buds.


----------



## MoBarger (Mar 5, 2003)

no pic


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

when i clicked on them it told me i do not have access to that page.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

No. They aren't there for me either.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

I see two photos of what appear to be a type of palm fron, the name I do not know.


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

if you take the option of settign up a photo account at photobucket or the other myriad of photo centers, you can copy the url (pointer on photo, right click select properties, opens to a grey screen with a "http.somethinggobblygook in the center abouts. copy and paste that in the reply box.
th e whole line of stuff will be on screen when we read it- and we can take the option of copying it ad pasting in our own browsers to see it. no resizing necessary, tho it will not appear on homesteading's reply. and thats ok to, as the images take up some sort of 'space' and slow donw the forum


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Common name: Parlor Palm. There are many different varieties of parlor palms, but this is definately one of them.


----------



## dla (Jun 13, 2004)

I feel left out. I can't see them.

Well, I guess it will take awhile to get all the glitches out of this new forum, but it certainly sems lively!


----------



## shorty'smom (Feb 17, 2005)

I can't see the pics either. Yes, this forum is fun. Finally, people who like to name plants as much as I do. Glad I came.


----------

